# Green Atlas Jar?



## Yessabub (Apr 5, 2011)

Would this be considered green? i have many aqua and this one looks different also whats the value and date of it?







[/URL]

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL]

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





[/URL]

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well first and formost....it is missing the bailwire that is used to hold the lid down....and these jars usually go for a couple bucks at best....those style of ATLAS EZ SEAL jars are very common...and usually dont command much unless it was olive, amber or green.....

    It is a tough call on the color....the first pic there looks to be green in the base...but being a dark background can be somewhat deceiving.....and the other pictures....the green does not really show too well...


    David


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd call it aqua. Just a different shade is all.


----------



## patent1858 (Apr 13, 2011)

I see a little green in the first pic but then the rest look aqua.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 16, 2011)

I dug one just like it today


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe these are red book #10 --- the #108 $2-4 not sure of a time period.


----------

